# Nikon Warranty and customer service



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a pair of Nikon prostaff 7S 8x42 binos decide to try flying off a cliff while bear hunting last September. Did not end well for the glass! Filled out the warranty info got the label to ship it, boxed them up and dropped them off in the mail pick up at the office. Didn't realize it wasn't a prepaid label so they arrived back at my place a few days later. Put them in the truck and kept forgetting to go to the actual post office until a couple weeks ago. 
But just got the email that they are sending me a full replacement free of charge! Worth the $12 in shipping for sure!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a similar experience with Nikon binos last year (except I dropped them in the garage). I was very impressed with their customer service.


----------



## bman940 (Feb 18, 2011)

Great to read about your positive experiences with Nikon CS. Nikon works very hard to make the return/repair process quick and easy so that you will continue to be a satisified customer. Thanks for taking the time to post about your positive experiences.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, I sent in two pair to get the eyecups fixed and they were returned quickly with new cups (my only complaint with nikon binos is the screw out eyecups could be better).

Really great customer service. Canon is that way too for cameras / camcorders... they fixed a camcorder for me that was YEARS out of warranty that the sensor had died in. They said send it in and we'll take a look at it. It arrived back a couple weeks later fully repaired with no extra cost.


-DallanC


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I had the same experience with some Nikon binos. They were out of warranty and damage was caused by me (ran into a wire in the dark and snapped the eyepieces off). I was clear in my claim that it was my fault and out of warranty and expected to pay. Within a couple weeks I had them back fixed for free.


----------

